

Ask HN: How would you invest $100,000 right now? - askhnadvice

If you had $100,000 in the bank right now and wanted to invest all of it, how would you do it?<p>This is open ended, up to you whether it would be a long term or short term investment, I'm just curious what you would do.
======
iuguy
Rather than keeping it in the bank or investing it, I'd pay off my mortgage.
The resulting drop in outgoings would be far better for me month on month than
any investment could return.

With the resulting money saved each month, I'd then look to invest that in a
diverse investment portfolio covering different asset classes and levels of
risk.

------
epo
Pay off all debts first, interest on debts is always higher than interest on
deposits. Put enough into a short notice emergency fund to cover, erm,
emergencies.

Divide the rest between safe and risky investments depending on how confident
or otherwise you are that this isn't a one off windfall.

------
cucumeu
I would spend it on booze and hookers!

~~~
AlexC04
I know HackerNews has this generally accepted policy of not making 'frivolous
one liner' type comments... but I just did a spit-take laughing at this one.

------
bstrong
I don't like any of the traditional investment options right now. Bond
interest rates are too low. Stocks are overvalued. I'd probably put it into an
investment I actually have control over: a new startup.

------
lhorie
Right now, I just have it in mutual funds. I'd be interested if anyone knows
of better options that don't involve a ton of micromanagement.

~~~
bretthopper
ETFs. They are funds but traded like stocks and their goal is to mirror an
index like the S&P 500. Their main benefit over mutual funds are their really
low management fees.

